# TiVo HD series 3 with lifetime sub For sale



## cmaquilino16 (Jul 7, 2009)

I got a TiVo HD with lifetime sub, 165 HD hours and 1444 sd hours. With remote and external WD 1tb drive. PayPal only. $200 plus shipping or pick up if you live in Atlanta area. 

Thanks


----------

